#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Isso é legal? Ou é concorrência desleal.

## Oldayr

A idéia é legal!!!
Assistam ao vídeo:

Globo VÃ­deos - VIDEO - Internet grÃ¡tis na baixada vai cobrir inicialmente seis municÃ­pios

Sendo, que existe alguns fatores a serem expostos:

Pra quê, eu vou pagar R$ 9.000,00 + impostos + outros cafés mais, para ser um provedor dom SCM, se o governo ta dando internet gratis... Por isso que chamamos esse pais de Brasil.

Agora respondam-me:

- Quem vai dar manutenção quando o cabo arrebentar?
- Quem vai instalar?
- Qual o 0800, que irá me atender para os casos de dúvidas?
- Quem vai atender no em minha residência?
- Quem fará o controle, autenticação e segurança dos dados?

Lógico q eu vou dar todo o suporte... Valores:

A visita + a hora de trabalho R$ 80,00 + valor a cobrar depende do serviço, menos de R$ 60,00, não faço.
Instalação da antena R$ 100,00
Contrato de manutenção preventiva 12 meses R$ 75,00 (Sem visita periódica)
Remoção de vírus, instalação do Windows e Formatações. Tudo exta-pacote R$ 200,00
Isso tudo para quem tem internet grátis.

Agora para quem tem a minha internet, isso tudo esta no pacote da assinatura R$ 50,00.

""" Se com Adsl alguns já fazem a festa, imagina agora com a internet GRÁTIS. """

Eles vão rir a toa....... :Rofl:   :Rofl:   :Rofl: .......

----------


## AndrioPJ

as prefeituras estao contratando alguma empresa para fazer todo o servico..
aqui ja comecou essa palhacada... mas somente em uma certa localidade(por enquanto)

----------


## Oldayr

> as prefeituras estao contratando alguma empresa para fazer todo o servico..
> aqui ja comecou essa palhacada... mas somente em uma certa localidade(por enquanto)


Qual será a empresa que ganhará a licitação pública para trabalhar de graça...
Será que as empresas também faram todo o serviço de graça????

VlW!!!!  :Thumpdown:   :Thumpdown:   :Thumpdown:

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Qual será a empresa que ganhará a licitação pública para trabalhar de graça...
> Será que as empresas também faram todo o serviço de graça????
> 
> VlW!!!!


o Servico nao esta sendo de graca nao
esta sendo bancado pela prefeitura

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

isso esta acontecendo em uma cidade que vai ter copa e olimpiadas , tem guerra do trafico entre policia e facçoes rivais (derrubam até helicoptero, fogo em onibus toda semana) , saude é um caos , transporte sucateado (empresas de onibus falindo, trens quebrados todos os dias) , educação nao existe (professores em greve constantemente) , banco em greve quase um mês , cidade do samba que serviu pra politico enrriquecer enfim , isso mostra que como sempre estão preocupado com votos e não com a cidadania do povo .... isso é Brasil um pais de todos

----------


## ryiades

Se tirarmos pelos serviços públicos que são prestados pessimamente já dá para saber que maravilha que vai ser.

Como disse um colega em outro post: "quero ver dar água, luz, moradia, alimentação de graça".

É RUIM HEIN!

Um telejornal da TV hoje à tarde só mostrava desgraça no atendimento hospitalar em vários locais do país, gente morrendo por falta de atendimento em UTI. 

Cambada de políticos demagogos! 

O dinheiro dos nossos impostos não é pra isso! Oferecer acesso a internet não é atribuição muito menos obrigação do poder público!

http://g1.globo.com/jornalhoje/0,,MU...GA+NA+UTI.html

----------


## Oldayr

> o Servico nao esta sendo de graca nao
> esta sendo bancado pela prefeitura


 
Me infora por favor? 

""" Qual é o orgão governamental que paga com dim-dim? Pelo o que eu sei e já vi, aki eles pagam com precatórios ou dívidas externas de outras empresa (Sem juros). """

Eles são tão, tão, tão, tão, tão, tão, filhos das pessoas especiais que não devem ter pago:

SCM
Engenheiros
Corpos Técnicos
Entre outros que nos são exigidos...

Eles já utilizaram uma estrutura montada... Burlaram licenças e outras mais... Pelo o que eu sei a licença de SCM, só sai com no minimo com 6 meses a 9 meses. Me corrijam...

É como um ditado de alguem muito importante do passa do proxímo:

""_-Aos amigos tudo, aos inimigos a ponta da espada._ """

Vlw! :Thumpdown:

----------


## Oldayr

Meu novo projeto !!!

Alguns serviços GRÁTIS GRÁTIS GRÁTIS GRÁTIS GRÁTIS GRÁTIS:

- Tvs (Sky, Directv, Tva, e Net)
- Bilhete único para voos nacionais para qualquer lugar do Brasil 
- Telefonia fixas e ddd´s
- Troque o seu "" automóvel ""
- Declaração de Impostos de Renda

Isso é só o começo!!!! Quer me enganar. Medá um tennis """" M A I K E """ do mercadão de Madureira R.J

Rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs!!!!!!!

----------


## AndrioPJ

vi isso na net, e devo concordar:



> Depois do P.A.C. (PÃO, ÁGUA e CIRCO), o Governo Lula vai criar mais 7 novos programas:
> 
> 1 – Base de Operações Legislativas Avançadas – B.O.L.A.
> 
> 2 – Programa Intensivo de Auxílio Didático ao Analfabeto – P.I.A.D.A.
> 
> 3 – Programa de Revisão Orientado para o próprio Interesse nas Nomeações em Autarquias – P.R.O.P.I.N.A.
> 
> 4 – Mensuração da Eficiência Real das Decisões Administrativas – M.E.R.D.A.
> ...

----------


## Oldayr

> vi isso na net, e devo concordar:
> Depois do P.A.C. (PÃO, ÁGUA e CIRCO), o Governo Lula vai criar mais 7 novos programas:
> 
> 1 – Base de Operações Legislativas Avançadas – B.O.L.A.
> 
> 2 – Programa Intensivo de Auxílio Didático ao Analfabeto – P.I.A.D.A.
> 
> 3 – Programa de Revisão Orientado para o próprio Interesse nas Nomeações em Autarquias – P.R.O.P.I.N.A.
> 
> ...


 
Esssa eu confesso que copiei e colei... Como tem gente sem fazer nada nessa vida... as abreveaturas estam maneirissímas...

Os politicos precisam de uma pessoas """ criativa """ dessas nas eleições, para falar de outra coisa, sem ser:

S-egurança
S-aude
S-atisfação
S-olidariedade
S-ocialismo

Isso me lembra os """5 essssses"" das aulas de empreendedorismo & marketing 

Parabéns!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## tqueiroz

> A idéia é legal!!!
> Assistam ao vídeo:
> 
> Globo VÃ*deos - VIDEO - Internet grÃ¡tis na baixada vai cobrir inicialmente seis municÃ*pios
> 
> Sendo, que existe alguns fatores a serem expostos:
> 
> Pra quê, eu vou pagar R$ 9.000,00 + impostos + outros cafés mais, para ser um provedor dom SCM, se o governo ta dando internet gratis... Por isso que chamamos esse pais de Brasil.
> 
> ...







Aqui no Pará existe um programa do governo que é de 2005 chamado navega Pará, quem faz o serviço é uma empresa publica, o prodepa que tem SCM, varias cidades do interior o caboquinho já pode navegar de graça, em Belém alguns pontoos tbm, isso me assusta pq já investi muito no provedor, to querendo ter scm proprio, mas fico com medo de empregar 9 mil conto num negocio que o proprio governo pode ser meu concorrente desleal....

----------


## calangonet

É lastimavel esses projetos de cunho politico-eleitoral, que não resolvem nada e dão a população a falsa sensação de estar ganhando (brasileiro adora ganhar) um serviço de graça, na realidade só atrapalha quem quer ganhar seu pão dignamente.

----------


## m4d3

Bem a verdade, a população tem direitos:

Direito a Educação
Segurança
Saúde
Alimentação

Tem direito, agora se algum deles será cumprido depende da 'esmola' que cada cidade vai receber, acho que o que identifica bem é a politica do 'Panis et Circus', onde a roubalheira pode continuar a vontade se o povo estiver de barriga cheia e com acesso a diversão, ocupados por assim dizer.

Eu também quero internet de graça, também quero escola pública de qualidade para meus filhos, plano de saúde e segurança, você não quer ?

O mais engraçado é que ter direito nunca significou nada 'na história desse país', a não ser o direito de passar raiva numa fila do posto de saúde ou ver a sucata que são as escolas públicas.

Link via satélite para escolas a 15km da zona urbana a um custo aproximado de 6 mil reais mensais por 512kbps, 'via embratel'. Tenho certeza que você que tem um provedor na sua cidade poderia prover muito bem um link de 1Mb com suporte 24 horas por este valor, não poderia ?

Governo interferindo na iniciativa privada, sim pois como ficam os provedores de acesso que ainda precisarão concorrer com suas prefeituras totalmente isentas de taxas e licenças, não deixarão de existir, apenas terão de concorrer como é hoje com hospitais públicos e escolas, em alguns lugares são bons, mas na maioria não. 

Então se você tiver o azar de ter um provedor numa cidade onde a internet publica tiver boa qualidade, meus pesames estará fadado a ter seu investimento escorrendo pelo ralo, virão aqueles dizer que o diferencial é o atendimento, meus amigos abram seus olhos, ofereça merda de graça e faça bastante barulho, vai ter gente pra todo lado atras de um pouco não interessa pra que se for de graça já basta.

Estou pensando em pedir também telefone de graça, energia elétrica de graça e água de graça, mesmo que o telefone não funcione, fique 12 horas todos os dias sem luz quando mais preciso e que a água venha suja, ainda assim será de graça, mas espere, estamos no Brasil ou em Cuba ? Porque o socialismo é isso, todo mundo tem direito provido pelo estado, alguém tem dúvida do que é bom para o país ainda ?

Apoiar a iniciativa privada, o pequeno e médio e dar incentivo a gerar empregos e qualificação técnica local, isso as prefeituras não querem, mas contratar empresas apadrinhadas, contratar links apadrinhados isso a maioria quer.

Uma coisa não se discute, o Brasil é o único país do mundo onde se chama de 'banda larga' uma conexão com 128kbps, tenho vergonha da nossa politica, dos nosso politicos e prego que não votem duas vezes no mesmo ladrão, então, renovem seus votos a cada eleição, a chance de que um dia tenhamos um governante honesto aumenta, isso ajuda, mas não resolve.

Se eu acredito que os provedores vão acabar, não acredito, pra quem já foi apresentado ao PNBL sabe do que estou falando, agora deixar que os municipios interfiram na iniciativa privada em condição desigual também não concordo. 

Veja se na sua cidade existe iluminação pública, calçadas, ruas asfaltadas ou cheias de buracos, falta de saneamento e esgoto a céu aberto, serviço de coleta de lixo, segurança, se as escolas tem bons professores e instalações decentes, se é oferecida boa merenda as crianças, se os postos de saúde e hospitais atendem as necessidades da população, a lista é grande 'companheiros', se estiver tudo ok, meno male, senão esta na hora de cobrar algumas mudanças dos 'governantes'.

Hoje indignado

----------


## mario

Isso é fhoda mesmo, gastamos uma fortuna para manter um serviço funcional e começam a distribuir internet gratuitamente, aqui em Brasília já ouvi falar que começariam com este projeto também, dizem que já esta até em teste (não sei onde).

Outra como disputar com as operadoras, completamente sem condição vai disputar contra a GVT 59,90 por 10MB.

----------


## luizrfabri

É que arrumar hospital, resolver problemas de infraestrutura não da voto, agora fala que vai ter internet de graça, pode até aumentar o proço do IPTU pra suprir os gastos que ninguem nem nota, afinal quem vai usar o lixo de internet normalmente mora em areas invadidas e nem imposto paga, mas é assim que se ganha eleição.





> Se tirarmos pelos serviços públicos que são prestados pessimamente já dá para saber que maravilha que vai ser.
> 
> Como disse um colega em outro post: "quero ver dar água, luz, moradia, alimentação de graça".
> 
> É RUIM HEIN!
> 
> Um telejornal da TV hoje à tarde só mostrava desgraça no atendimento hospitalar em vários locais do país, gente morrendo por falta de atendimento em UTI. 
> 
> Cambada de políticos demagogos! 
> ...

----------


## cabozelli

Acho que não devemos nos preocupar muito com este tipo de coisa pois a muito tempo em nosso pais, que se da algo em troca de votos, lembro-me do meu tempo de muleke que era comum em tempos de eleição os politicos apadrianharem times de futebol rm troca de votos, depois foi as dentaduras, depois as cestas basicas e agora a bola da vez é internet.
Mas me respondam uma coisa o que nosso governo faz bem ?
Outra coisa se pagando para as grandes teles a internet no pais já é uma M....a, imagina as teles fornecendo internet a troco de incentivo fiscal como será
Isso é um retrocesso ao tempo dos coroneis que compravam votos em troca de botinas, o coronel Serra, disse que em São Paulo haverá internet a 29,90 ao mês, dai o coronel Lula atraves do Sr. Helio Costa, disse que 29,90 ao mês é bom para São Paulo mas ele ira por internet a 9,90, dai um coronel do Rio que por internet de graça, num primeiro momento creio que até haverá uma debandada clientes para estes planos, mas não deverá ser algo assim tão serio a ponto de exterminar com nos provedores.
Isto já acontece com a Saude, se fosse assim e se nosso governo fosse competente não haveria planos particulares de Saude no Brasil, alis um dos setores que mais cresce no pais

----------


## magnusrk8

Pessoal em uma cidade que tenha mais de provedor de internet a prefeitura não pode fornecer este serviço de graça, não tenho certeza disso, mas vou me informar e posto aqui.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Pessoal em uma cidade que tenha mais de provedor de internet a prefeitura não pode fornecer este serviço de graça, não tenho certeza disso, mas vou me informar e posto aqui.


haaaaa... como eu queria que isso fosse verdade...
mas veja ai, e nos informe...pois so aqui temos:

3g: claro, vivo, tim, oi.
teles: oi, gvt
outros:VSP, BiLink, Jet, Eu, e pelo menos mais uns 3 q nao me lembro o nome.

PS: e agora a prefeitura

----------


## agpnet

Eu gostaria de usar só uma das torres da "Grobo"....
Brasil - Um País de Poucos !!!

E aqui em SP, a Marta queria fazer isso também, nem sei que fim teve..... 

Palhaçada  :Thumpdown:

----------


## lfaria

Senhores,

Eu dei uma olhada no vídeo, e pelo que eu endendi, a maioria está reclamando da preifeitura, mas essa me parece não ser bem o ponto.

Pelo vídeo, foi um convênio entre o Governo do Estado com as organizações Globo. Isso abre a possibilidade de que uma das empresas do grupo, faça seu projeto de SCM e obtenha uma outorga totalmente legal, sem envolver diretamente a prefeitura ou o estado.

Também pelo vídeo, a estrutura será via rádio e a Globo possue os melhores pontos de transmissão da região, onde já estão as torres de transmissão de TV. Por esse motivo, não me parece que infraestrutura de links seja problemas para eles.

Se isso fosse uma iniciativa governamental, eu teria reservas pois já sabemos da ineficiência, mas sendo uma empresa privada, Globo, em querendo, fará a coisa funcionar e bem.

Aí resta a opção de torcer contra, o que não me parece muito produtivo, ou aderir e procurar oportunidades. Áreas de sombra, venda de kits, instalação de kits, convenios com a própria Globo, treinamento, manutenção técnica, etc.

Essa vai ser boa de ver...  :Burnout:

----------


## Oldayr

> Senhores,
> 
> Eu dei uma olhada no vídeo, e pelo que eu endendi, a maioria está reclamando da preifeitura, mas essa me parece não ser bem o ponto.
> 
> Pelo vídeo, foi um convênio entre o Governo do Estado com as organizações Globo. Isso abre a possibilidade de que uma das empresas do grupo, faça seu projeto de SCM e obtenha uma outorga totalmente legal, sem envolver diretamente a prefeitura ou o estado.
> 
> Também pelo vídeo, a estrutura será via rádio e a Globo possue os melhores pontos de transmissão da região, onde já estão as torres de transmissão de TV. Por esse motivo, não me parece que infraestrutura de links seja problemas para eles.
> 
> Se isso fosse uma iniciativa governamental, eu teria reservas pois já sabemos da ineficiência, mas sendo uma empresa privada, Globo, em querendo, fará a coisa funcionar e bem.
> ...


 
Compreendo que são as organizações Globo que está fazendo isto, sendo que , quem esta financiando é o governo estadual, pois, não é uma iniciativa empresarial e sim, intereces políticos. Porque, olha o tempo em que todos passam na internet, uma pesquisa brasileira(vou procurar a fonte), disse que, em 2002 o brasileiro passava cerca de 1,77 % da sua hora na internet e hoje ele não vive sem... 

Pense comigo alguns aspectos:

1º- *Segurança pública* - Problema quase resolvido. (75%) 
Com a puverização da internet nos lares dificilmente vc irá fazer compras com dinheiro, ir a estabelecimentos comerciais. 
_Resultado: Poucos assaltos, poucos acidentes e incidente de outros gêneros. Pois, pouco vc sairá de casa e manterar-se seguro em seu lar._

2º- *Entreterimento legalizado* - Resolvidissimo (100 %)
Algumas pessoas gostam de ter suas coisas e seus entreterimentos que não sejam compartilhdos ou que sejam provinientes de coisas ilicítas, porém, nem sempre dá pra se ter ao valor do meu sálario, então, recorrem as mílicias com os seus gatos-nets, veloxs-gatos. Isso acaba com as milicias, pois, vc já tem o serviço de graça e porque vai pagar. O oferecimento deste seviço torna-se não lucrativo. Perde a força financeira.

3º- *Poucas contratções públicas* - + Dinheiro em caixa (100%)
Quem vai querer ir até os bancos do Brasil e Caixa, para pagar um boleto de concurso público, e o governo vai querer contratar mais caixas pra quê, se tudo vc poderá resolver por internet, e o pior de tudo! É gratis. 

Pense nisso...

Os bancos por meados de 1989, eram acusasdos de ter uma operação com máquinas velhas e sucatiadas e a classe operária sem grandes treinamentos, e os funcionários em torno de 85 mil na classe bancária, hoje eu só vou ao banco para assinalar algum contrato, pois, já existe assinatura eletrônica... 

Agora me responda:

- """ Pra quê eu vou contratar um serviço de internet de alguma empresa, se eu a tenho de """GRAÇA."""

O problema não é só a internet de graça. Mais, 

faxineiros, motoboys, bancários, eletricistas, técinicos(em geral), Instrutores(em geral) Engenheiros, Pedreiros, vendedores(em geral), serraleiros, carregadores, motoristas. E outros, que participam do nosso mundo de provedores de internet, fora os terceiros...

Pense bem, tem que ser bom para ambas as partes...

Vlw!

 :Smile:

----------


## magnusrk8

> haaaaa... como eu queria que isso fosse verdade...
> mas veja ai, e nos informe...pois so aqui temos:
> 
> 3g: claro, vivo, tim, oi.
> teles: oi, gvt
> outros:VSP, BiLink, Jet, Eu, e pelo menos mais uns 3 q nao me lembro o nome.
> 
> PS: e agora a prefeitura


Bom me informei com o engenheiro responsável pela scm do nosso provedor e ele não sabe nada sobre isso, mas não garante que não exista alguma coisa, ficou de pesquisar mais a fundo para mim.
Pessoal vamos pensar assim, internet via radio para nós que trabalhamos todos os dias em cima, pesquisando, sempre procurando inovar fazer algo para agradar os clientes temos as vezes enormes dificuldades, imagina um serviço publico o que vai dar disso, o primeiro raio que cair e danificar algum equipamento, já era nunca, mais será solucionado.. não vamos nos apavorar.. serviço publico no Brasil é piada de mau gosto.

----------


## lfaria

Eita assunto bom e controverso. :-)

Estou meio sem tempo para um papo mais extenso, mas seja qual for a invenção dos políticos em relação ao acesso a Internet, o fato é que pouco a pouco a sociedade vai mudar. No nosso exemplo de Rede Globo Vs Internet Grátis na Baixada, mesmo que pago pelo estado, é uma coisa que acabará acontecendo, cedo ou tarde, afinal é um grande centro, muitas pessoas, muita propaganda, muitos serviços auxiliares que surgirão no entorno. Minha mensagem diz para procurar essas oportunidades e não ficar a mercê da Internet Grátis dando certo.

Agora, se afaste dos grandes centros, de uma estrutura mais elaborada e caia nas operadoras de telefonia, por exemplo, já muda tudo. Se afaste mais e nem isso existirá, aí entra os provedores desbravadores... :-)

Aqui tudo é continental, o país, a corrupção, a demagogia, etc, e por isso é que não existe uma verdade única. O que é show na baixada pode ser uma merda no Piauí (nada pessoal somente exemplo).

----------


## lfaria

[QUOTE=magnusrk8;445865 ...o primeiro raio que cair e danificar algum equipamento, já era nunca, mais será solucionado.. não vamos nos apavorar.. serviço publico no Brasil é piada de mau gosto.[/QUOTE]

Estou dando uma de advogado do diabo... 

Mas se o poder público entrega grana e serviço para uma empresa privada (tipo Globo) e nas linhas pequenas do contrato permite que ela explore todo e qualquer publicidade que for possível.

Vai me dizer que uma empresa dessas não ia vender até a alma dos outros via Internet e tirar muito lucro disso tudo. Daí a manter a coisa funcionando não me parece assim tão dificil.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Bom me informei com o engenheiro responsável pela scm do nosso provedor e ele não sabe nada sobre isso, mas não garante que não exista alguma coisa, ficou de pesquisar mais a fundo para mim.
> *Pessoal vamos pensar assim, internet via radio para nós que trabalhamos todos os dias em cima, pesquisando, sempre procurando inovar fazer algo para agradar os clientes temos as vezes enormes dificuldades, imagina um serviço publico* o que vai dar disso, o primeiro raio que cair e danificar algum equipamento, já era nunca, mais será solucionado.. não vamos nos apavorar.. serviço publico no Brasil é piada de mau gosto.


o problema eh q nao vai ser o servico publico que vai fazer tudo isso...
ele apenas ira pagar para tal...

se o servico nao estiver funcionando, ele podera colocar qualquer outra empresa no lugar.

----------


## byosni

apoiado.... isto é Brasil... estava assistindo estes ultimos 6 meses toda as temporadas da serie 24 horas, fiquei pensando comigo, apesar de ser uma serie de TV, mas como eles são patriotas, fazem tudo pela bandeira, leva ferro bala, e tudo... aqui no Brasil cada um quer sua parte $$$$$, os politicos, grandes empresários e quem sofre com isto? nós..... 
Porem nós também não fazemos nada, acho que está na hora que começarmos a fazer alguma coisa pelo nosso pais..... 





> isso esta acontecendo em uma cidade que vai ter copa e olimpiadas , tem guerra do trafico entre policia e facçoes rivais (derrubam até helicoptero, fogo em onibus toda semana) , saude é um caos , transporte sucateado (empresas de onibus falindo, trens quebrados todos os dias) , educação nao existe (professores em greve constantemente) , banco em greve quase um mês , cidade do samba que serviu pra politico enrriquecer enfim , isso mostra que como sempre estão preocupado com votos e não com a cidadania do povo .... isso é Brasil um pais de todos

----------


## lipeiori

Só quero ver se essa bosta vai atrapalhar meus negócios em São João...

Não creio que o sinal em 2.4 vá chegar a todas as casas, principalmente a dos meus clientes, a geografia daqui é sinistra.

----------


## AndrioPJ

estava pensando...

Escolas, hospitais, lazer, seguranca, entre outros assuntos.... todos pessimos em diversas localidades do pais.

E ainda vem com essa ideia de colocar internet gratis? por que nao se preucupam mais com os assuntos primarios.
alem do mais, o tal programa, visa levar internet para os baixa renda... me pergunto: quem eh baixa renda vai ter dinheiro para desenbolsar para comprar o computador/equipamentos?

eu nao sou bom em palavras
mas se alguem, q esta por dentro do assunto, escrever algo metendo o pal nessa situacao.
eu teria todo o prazer de passar adiante, tentar enviar o mesmo por carta/email ou qualquer outro meio que tiver disponivel para todo e qualquer politico, tv, radio que eu tiver contato.
e acho q o mesmo poderia ser seguido por muitos em diversas localidades.

tendo em vista, q seja o q eles pretendem... estao seguindo os interesses dos mesmos...
e nao do povo.

----------


## Oldayr

> Só quero ver se essa bosta vai atrapalhar meus negócios em São João...
> 
> Não creio que o sinal em 2.4 vá chegar a todas as casas, principalmente a dos meus clientes, a geografia daqui é sinistra.


 
Kara!!! Quando falaram em SJM eu lembrei logo de vc... Aki a baixada digital se for esta realmente que aparece no sinal esta chegando com 16% de sinal na Pavuna...

Vlw!

----------


## lipeiori

> Kara!!! Quando falaram em SJM eu lembrei logo de vc... Aki a baixada digital se for esta realmente que aparece no sinal esta chegando com 16% de sinal na Pavuna...
> 
> Vlw!


Eu montei um gatozinho ai pra um colega, pode ser ilegal o que for mas eu sempre faço tudo certinho, equipamentos e tal, ele falou que ta pegando sinal dessa baixada digital... ta cheio de medo achando que nao vai arrumar clientes.

Mas me fala ai vc ja usou essa internet se sim como é? É Hotspot, qual a velocidade, etc?

----------


## 1929

> Meu novo projeto !!!
> 
> Alguns serviços GRÁTIS GRÁTIS GRÁTIS GRÁTIS GRÁTIS GRÁTIS:
> 
> - Tvs (Sky, Directv, Tva, e Net)
> - Bilhete único para voos nacionais para qualquer lugar do Brasil 
> - Telefonia fixas e ddd´s
> - Troque o seu "" automóvel ""
> - Declaração de Impostos de Renda
> ...


Não fala de Madureira que eu já morei 7 anos lá. Hehehehe!!
Bem na serrinha, berço do Império Serrano.

----------


## wala

aqui o prefeito ja ta montando 3 torres auto portante da boa ta quase mais alta que as de tv e vai tomar conta sozinho das torres e prometeu no jornal internet para 90% da população justo agora que eu ja arrumei uns loco para sociedade para tirar o scm ai agora to com medo de gastar nove pila mais engenheiro e equipamento.fodeu

----------


## 1929

> aqui o prefeito ja ta montando 3 torres auto portante da boa ta quase mais alta que as de tv e vai tomar conta sozinho das torres e prometeu no jornal internet para 90% da população justo agora que eu ja arrumei uns loco para sociedade para tirar o scm ai agora to com medo de gastar nove pila mais engenheiro e equipamento.fodeu


Então ele não vai mais governar o município. Quero ver tempo para isso.

----------


## wala

> Então ele não vai mais governar o município. Quero ver tempo para isso.


Não quis dizer bem ele e sim a prefeitura o suporte parace que fica por conta de uma empresa e mais ou menos isso.

----------


## Oldayr

> Não fala de Madureira que eu já morei 7 anos lá. Hehehehe!!
> Bem na serrinha, berço do Império Serrano.


 
Falou e disse e mandou bem! Hehhehehehehehehehehehehhe!!!!!!!!! E a velha guarda da Portela?

Que maravilha......... 

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## 1929

> Não quis dizer bem ele e sim a prefeitura o suporte parace que fica por conta de uma empresa e mais ou menos isso.


Ok! Qual será o custo para manter isso tudo?
Te associa aos vereadores da oposição ao prefeito, e acompanhe de perto estes gastos. Pode dar muito "pano prá manga". Normalmente os vereadores não estão muito a par do que está envolvido e uma assessoria amiga, pode ajuda-los na fiscalização destas verbas.




> Falou e disse e mandou bem! Hehhehehehehehehehehehehhe!!!!!!!!! E a velha guarda da Portela?
> 
> Que maravilha.........


É por isso que sou chegado na Portela e Imperio, apesar da velha rivalidade.
Pois morei na Rua Alves que está mais para a Portela e na rua Delfina Alves que está mais para o Império, apesar que a quadra do Império não está mais na Serrinha mas está hoje onde antigamente era o retorno dos "bondes".
A Av. Edgar Romero tinha uma área específica para os trilhos. Coisa inconcebível hoje.
Quantas lembranças da infância e inicio da juventude.
Aquele viaduto, Negrão de Lima, na inauguração teve até desfile militar e escolar. Me lembro que tivemos que "marchar" em cima dele de ponta a ponta.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Ok! Qual será o custo para manter isso tudo?
> Te associa aos vereadores da oposição ao prefeito, e acompanhe de perto estes gastos. Pode dar muito "pano prá manga". Normalmente os vereadores não estão muito a par do que está envolvido e uma assessoria amiga, pode ajuda-los na fiscalização destas verbas.


Exatamente... eles nen imaginam os gastos, pensam que eh simples...
ja que: qtos deles devem ter um sinalzinho ADSL em casa, compartilhado com mais de 1 pc atraves de um radiozinho wireless?

mas em questao de provedor, eles nao devem saber como eh...

Por esse motivo e outros eu disse:



> estava pensando...
> 
> Escolas, hospitais, lazer, seguranca, entre outros assuntos.... todos pessimos em diversas localidades do pais.
> 
> E ainda vem com essa ideia de colocar internet gratis? por que nao se preucupam mais com os assuntos primarios.
> alem do mais, o tal programa, visa levar internet para os baixa renda... me pergunto: quem eh baixa renda vai ter dinheiro para desenbolsar para comprar o computador/equipamentos?
> 
> eu nao sou bom em palavras
> mas se alguem, q esta por dentro do assunto, escrever algo metendo o pal nessa situacao.
> ...


Resta a nos tentar dizer algo
mas como eu disse... sou pessimo em palavras

----------


## Oldayr

Eu já acho que esta palhaçada é para acabar com os planos combos da NET entre outras que oferecem os seus pacotes Embratel, agora a mais nova investida da OI a OI tv, com planos apartir de R$ 39,90, cara isso vai complicar.

????? :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Eu já acho que esta palhaçada é para acabar com os planos combos da NET entre outras que oferecem os seus pacotes Embratel, agora a mais nova investida da OI a OI tv, com planos apartir de R$ 39,90, cara isso vai complicar.
> 
> ?????


e o pior é que essa da OI TV ta dando certo , assinei e aki em casa funciona direitinho ,tenho uns 5 amigos que foram contratados pra instalaçao e me disseram que é o dia todo , direto ,até ai tudo bem pois o que tem de tv a cabo pirata é brincadeira , mas se eles pensarem em explorar internet via satelite tipo a SKY ai fufu ... da medo investir em provedor deste jeito mas agora ja fiz hehehehe , se fosse hoje não faria por nada .

----------


## SilvioFernan

gente bater de frente com o poder publico é bobeira, aqui eu estou me preparando para entrar na licitação e com o monitoramento do ministerio público,entao, fica mais dificil ter esquema, e vai ganhar quem tiver o melhor preço

----------


## 1929

> e o pior é que essa da OI TV ta dando certo , assinei e aki em casa funciona direitinho ,tenho uns 5 amigos que foram contratados pra instalaçao e me disseram que é o dia todo , direto ,até ai tudo bem pois o que tem de tv a cabo pirata é brincadeira , mas se eles pensarem em explorar internet via satelite tipo a SKY ai fufu ... da medo investir em provedor deste jeito mas agora ja fiz hehehehe , se fosse hoje não faria por nada .


Agora eu pergunto:
A outorga da OI não é para STFC?
Como pode distribuir serviço de difusão?
Pois Televisão é um serviço com outorga específica.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Agora eu pergunto:
> A outorga da OI não é para STFC?
> Como pode distribuir serviço de difusão?
> Pois Televisão é um serviço com outorga específica.


A Oi tem outorga de DTH (Direct Home), veja a notícia:

Convergência Digital - Telecom - Anatel concede autorização de DTH para a Oi

Espero que Hacker`s do AZ América, façam com a Oi o que fazem com a telefônica, crackeam o satélite dessa empresa sacana.

----------


## angelangra

Amigo como você falou, o serviço de internet publica não tem a mesma qualidade dos provedores. Exemplo e a internet gratis que ocorre no centro de Angra dos Reis, o link e de 2 mb sem controle nenhum. Quem conectar primeiro ganha todo o link.





> Bem a verdade, a população tem direitos:
> 
> Direito a Educação
> Segurança
> Saúde
> Alimentação
> 
> Tem direito, agora se algum deles será cumprido depende da 'esmola' que cada cidade vai receber, acho que o que identifica bem é a politica do 'Panis et Circus', onde a roubalheira pode continuar a vontade se o povo estiver de barriga cheia e com acesso a diversão, ocupados por assim dizer.
> 
> ...

----------


## Oldayr

> """"entao, fica mais dificil ter esquema, e vai ganhar quem tiver o melhor preço""""


 
Isso nunca vai ou irá acontercer, pois, no dia em q sonhar q esta máquina pública, irá funcionar, o Brasil irá andar. E eles não sebem e não querem aprender a dirigir...


 :Frown:

----------


## 1929

> A Oi tem outorga de DTH (Direct Home), veja a notícia:
> 
> Convergência Digital - Telecom - Anatel concede autorização de DTH para a Oi
> 
> Espero que Hacker`s do AZ América, façam com a Oi o que fazem com a telefônica, crackeam o satélite dessa empresa sacana.


Eta Brasilsão!
Eta mundão!

Estes caras que estão no poder, antes de pegar no bastão, condenavam os outros caras, pois estavam entregando tudo.
Lembra do episódio da venda das teles? Altamente criticado. O dia que assumissem, iriam rever tudo isso. Que não concordavam com o que poderia acontecer. Na época até "profetizaram" que com o passar dos anos iria haver monopólio, já que o poder central seria meramente um orgão fiscalizador e não regulador do mercado.
E no que deu? Os mesmos que eram contra hoje são os que facilitam as negociações em direção ao monopólio.
Devem ter acho a palavra "convergência", muito bonita. Ou será que foram "$$$$"?

É por estas e outras que apesar de acompanhar, sou descrente da política. O poder corrompe. 
Isto acontece desde os primórdios da civilização e não vai ser diferente, por mais que apareça alguém prometendo melhora.

----------


## Oldayr

> Eta Brasilsão!
> Eta mundão!
> 
> Estes caras que estão no poder, antes de pegar no bastão, condenavam os outros caras, pois estavam entregando tudo.
> Lembra do episódio da venda das teles? Altamente criticado. O dia que assumissem, iriam rever tudo isso. Que não concordavam com o que poderia acontecer. Na época até "profetizaram" que com o passar dos anos iria haver monopólio, já que o poder central seria meramente um orgão fiscalizador e não regulador do mercado.
> E no que deu? Os mesmos que eram contra hoje são os que facilitam as negociações em direção ao monopólio.
> Devem ter acho a palavra "convergência", muito bonita. Ou será que foram "$$$$"?
> 
> É por estas e outras que apesar de acompanhar, sou descrente da política. O poder corrompe. 
> Isto acontece desde os primórdios da civilização e não vai ser diferente, por mais que apareça alguém prometendo melhora.


 
É complicado!!! O que descomplica é R$ R$ R$ R$........... :Banghead:   :Banghead:   :Banghead:   :Banghead:

----------


## Oldayr

> Eu montei um gatozinho ai pra um colega, pode ser ilegal o que for mas eu sempre faço tudo certinho, equipamentos e tal, ele falou que ta pegando sinal dessa baixada digital... ta cheio de medo achando que nao vai arrumar clientes.
> 
> Mas me fala ai vc ja usou essa internet se sim como é? É Hotspot, qual a velocidade, etc?


Kara!!! Desculpa na demora de responder. Vamos lá, ainda não conseguir acessar e pelo o que eu sei vc terá de cadastrar apenas o seu mac em seu nome para controle, porém, é uma fase de teste, um colega que fez faculdade comigo, participa do projeto... em conversa, ele comenta que não é algo para preocupar-se, pois há estouro rápido de banda e deu uma média de a cada 100 só 10 navegam bem e sem DOWN, pq é super limitado, a intenção é tornar mais um canal atrativo de """" propaganda """", o foco é ++++ navegação e marketing... O problema é, alguns """ abençoados""" da nossas redes que iram achar de cancelar o serviço sem conhecer o outro pacote gratuito.

Vlw!  :Willy:   :Willy:   :Willy:

----------


## orionstation

> Só quero ver se essa bosta vai atrapalhar meus negócios em São João...
> 
> Não creio que o sinal em 2.4 vá chegar a todas as casas, principalmente a dos meus clientes, a geografia daqui é sinistra.


SJNET ?

São joão é sinistro mesmo especialmente na area de são mateus! o relevo parece até um M

----------


## Oldayr

> SJNET ?
> 
> São joão é sinistro mesmo especialmente na area de são mateus! o relevo parece até um M


 
Realmente! Faz-se necessário ter várias torres para cobrir poucos...

 :Frown:

----------


## Oldayr

> Agora eu pergunto:
> A outorga da OI não é para STFC?
> Como pode distribuir serviço de difusão?
> Pois Televisão é um serviço com outorga específica.


 
A resposta a sua dúvida:

- R$R$R$R$R$R$R$R$R$R$R$R$RR$R$R$R$R$.

Quer q eu continue, eles ainda devem ter mais para gastar...

Rsrsrsr!

----------


## kleberbrasil

> A resposta a sua dúvida:
> 
> - R$R$R$R$R$R$R$R$R$R$R$R$RR$R$R$R$R$.
> 
> Quer q eu continue, eles ainda devem ter mais para gastar...
> 
> Rsrsrsr!


ahruahurhaurhauerhea pois é, não precisa justificar muito o motivo deles conseguirem tudo o que querem, dois caracteres respondem: R$ ...

----------

